# Tim Tebow To Eagles



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2015)

They will buy tickets for reasons they can’t even fathom. For it is money they have, but a joy they lack. 
…. Word will spread, and from miles they’ll travel to Philadelphia, not even sure why they are doing it… but travel they must, for they find themselves drawn to the sounds beyond the horizon and they will want to partake of a new dawn…. And tickets will fly as desperate season holders clamor to feel renewed again… 





It Is Written . The Last Refuge


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 19, 2015)

As a Redskins fan, nothing would make me happier than Tim Tebow going to the Eagles.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 19, 2015)

You should at least quote the parts you are copying and pasting. 

Tebow...Eagles must be as desperate as a teaper around 2 black people.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> As a Redskins fan, nothing would make me happier than Tim Tebow going to the Eagles.



I hope you didnt offend anyone here by using that offensive term


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2015)

Be interesting to see how Eagles do next yr with all the moves they've made, even without the latest


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > As a Redskins fan, nothing would make me happier than Tim Tebow going to the Eagles.
> ...


After the disaster they've been for 20+ years, I could care less if they changed their name to the Washington Buttholes.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2015)

Will RG III recover from his Chuck Knoblauch syndrome?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 19, 2015)

Holy shit (literally)!!!  I thought you were joking!

The Eagles are actually signing him! 

Though all signs point to him being a QB4 for the sake of practicing in the offseason.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Will RG III recover from his Chuck Knoblauch syndrome?


RG3 will likely never recover from "being a Redskins player" syndrome.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 19, 2015)

Cool lol. Why Jacksonville didn't 2 years ago is beyond me...


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 19, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Cool lol. Why Jacksonville didn't 2 years ago is beyond me...


Oh ...Me Too!!!


----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2015)

What hysterical BS. He's only being hired to help out with off-season practice.

Only if he can prove his skills have improved will he even be considered for anything more.

The big deal is that he's an avowed Christian who openly expresses his faith. Truly sickening that the atheist left can't stand it.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome! Now God will be on the side of the Eagles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 22, 2015)

Sanchez, Bradford, Tebow and Barkley. 

Are they going for an all QB starting line-up?

Maybe Tebow is going to finally move to tight end.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## francoHFW (Apr 22, 2015)

longknife said:


> What hysterical BS. He's only being hired to help out with off-season practice.
> 
> Only if he can prove his skills have improved will he even be considered for anything more.
> 
> The big deal is that he's an avowed Christian who openly expresses his faith. Truly sickening that the atheist left can't stand it.


 BS, and not atheist, dupe. I'll be watching. But he should relax a bit and get laid lol....


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 22, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > What hysterical BS. He's only being hired to help out with off-season practice.
> ...



If he doesn't get laid soon, he will wind up a bitter fool like you.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 22, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


>


He misspelled wood.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2015)

Won't make it out of training camp


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2015)

longknife said:


> What hysterical BS. He's only being hired to help out with off-season practice.
> 
> Only if he can prove his skills have improved will he even be considered for anything more.
> 
> The big deal is that he's an avowed Christian who openly expresses his faith. Truly sickening that the atheist left can't stand it.


You dork,  you clearly don't understand NFL and religion.  The only way to salvation is by winning, and the atheists are behind that like everyone else.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2015)

The phillyetes are hoping Tebow is bringing the Wood.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2015)

longknife said:


> What hysterical BS. He's only being hired to help out with off-season practice.
> 
> Only if he can prove his skills have improved will he even be considered for anything more.
> 
> The big deal is that he's an avowed Christian who openly expresses his faith. Truly sickening that the atheist left can't stand it.


Wait...I thought he was the atheist one.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 22, 2015)

He'll be #Tebowing in no time. #Iggles


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The phillyetes are hoping Tebow is bringing the Wood.


"
*PHILADELPHIA* Speaking to the media late last month, Eagles quarterback Tim Tebow said he was brought in by his new team not to play tight end, running back or wide receiver — he was here to play quarterback.

Something that, according to his coaches, he has done a pretty good job at so far.

"He is actually getting better every day," offensive coordinator Pat Shurmur said on Wednesday. "He works extremely hard. He is getting comfortable in what we do. He is having more good plays than bad plays out here. He is doing a very good job."

Tebow, who was signed by the team earlier this offseason, has been out of the NFL the past two seasons. Despite some success in Denver, Tebow wasn't able to stick with the New York Jets or New England Patriots, due in part to a throwing motion that many think won't work in the NFL.

Now with the Eagles, and after spending two years working on his throwing motion, quarterbacks coach Ryan Day said he can see the hard work Tebow put in paying off.

"He is working hard out here just like everyone out. He has some good throws, some throws he wants to get back," Day said. "But he is working hard to change his throwing motion, and every day he is getting better."...

Overall, however, the Eagles are clearly happy so far with what they have seen from Tebow.

"Very competitive," Day said. "Ultra-competitive. In the weight room, and out on the field, we have competitions, and he wants to win them all. He wants the ball in his hands and he wants to win."



Eagles impressed by Tim Tebow see improvement in throwing motion NJ.com

If this young man makes the team and winds up leading them to the playoffs and the Broncos don't make it, I will be laughing harder than ever before in my life.

Meanwhile, with him and Murray on the Iggles, I just cant hate them any more. Sad, very sad.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 3, 2015)

Tebow is a stud, and he is learning to be a QB, not a thrower.  Good luck to him, and with DeMarco in the backfield, my Cowboys may have some real regrets.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 3, 2015)

T bow is religious, therefore I hate him...

Or probably not.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 3, 2015)

Bradford will start, Sanchez second, Barkley third, Kinne is fourth and Tebow is fifth.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 3, 2015)

I want to see Tim Tebow succeed. Even though I too am a Redskins fan I want to see a guy that tries that hard without the gifts to make it on sheer determination and attitude. The Redskins will never recover until they have a Snyderectomy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 3, 2015)

*Tim Tebow To Eagles*

Good!  They've had a real hole at lead guitar ever since Don Felder was fired.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 4, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Bradford will start, Sanchez second, Barkley third, Kinne is fourth and Tebow is fifth.



That is not how the Eagles coaching staff is talking right now. It looks like a battle between Sanchez and Tebow for backup QB and Tebow has the advantage with his running skills and the change in the PA rules.

If Tebow can demonstrate seriously improved throwing accuracy, his other skills and advantages give him a serious edge over the rest, except for Bradford, and I wouldn't be too surprised if Tebow is the starting QB by the end of the year.... IF he makes the team. To do that he has to pass accurately and consistently. His training coach said he had improved his skills already quite abit before the NE Pats took him, but he reverted to old habits in pressure situations. The question in my mind is how well his new throwing technique has taken root.

If it is now at an instinctive way of throwing he might make them team and might eventually lead it. If he does not have those skills that well imbedded, then he might as well retire to permanent broadcasting as I don't think anyone else will give him the time after this one.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Bradford will start, Sanchez second, Barkley third, Kinne is fourth and Tebow is fifth.
> ...



According to the stories I've read he is behind Bradford and Sanchez. He is tied with Barkley. Tebow is a good kid, I wish him well.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 4, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



We will have to wait and see, obviously.

It is pretty much in Tebow's control to succeed or not.

I wouldn't want to bet against him.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 4, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Be interesting to see how Eagles do next yr with all the moves they've made, even without the latest


Tebow isn't likely be a starter but he'll see some playing time, then we'll see.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 4, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Be interesting to see how Eagles do next yr with all the moves they've made, even without the latest
> ...



"1. The big news of the day was Bradford taking part in seven-on-seven drills, the first time he has done so since the team began OTAs. Bradford was in there for a few reps, completing his first two passes before having his third nearly picked off. If Bradford wasn't sporting a heavy knee brace you wouldn't be able to tell he was recovering from a torn ACL, as he seems to move fine out on the field in the drills he does take part in.

2. This isn't the analysis from a quarterback's coach, but it's hard to look at Tebow throw the ball and see anything wrong with his delivery compared to the other quarterbacks. The ball comes out quickly, in a tight spiral, and for the most part, accurately. It is also very clear that Tebow is the only real threat the Eagles have on the read option, something that will be taken into account when final cuts are made. "

Sam Bradford Tim Tebow and 10 observations from Eagles OTAs NJ.com


----------



## Flopper (Jun 4, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


I watched Tebow play college ball and he was great to watch. Unfortunately, his strengths, tremendous athletic ability, a great running quarterback, and a team leader just isn't what most teams are looking for.  Most teams seem to want a pocket quarterback, with a fast accurate release, and the ability to scramble when necessarily.  For Tebow to be really successful in the NFL, the team is going have to build around his strengths which isn't likely to happen unless he can prove himself as a backup quarterback.  I've read that his release is improving so maybe he will make it.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 4, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> T bow is religious, therefore I hate him...
> 
> Or probably not.


Never quite understand the hatred for a player who is deeply religious.  I'm there to see football.  Who cares if he cross himself, kneels, prays or whatever.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 4, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > T bow is religious, therefore I hate him...
> ...


A lot of mentally ill people who used to be religious, but lost their faith in their natural rebellious years (teens, early 20s) seem to have an extreme hatred for anyone or anything that they somehow link to religon.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 4, 2015)

Tebow is so much holier than other NFL players.  Why won't Jesus just grant him skills?!  It's NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 6, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tebow is so much holier than other NFL players.  Why won't Jesus just grant him skills?!  It's NOT FAIR!!!



Might be fore the same reason He wont give you a decent functioning BRAIN, chowderhead.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 6, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Holy shit (literally)!!!  I thought you were joking!
> 
> The Eagles are actually signing him!
> 
> Though all signs point to him being a QB4 for the sake of practicing in the offseason.


All signs don't point to that at all. Tebow can run the read option, and he would definitely be used in a gadget goalline situation. 

Only people who don't understand chip Kelly are the ones who don't get this signing.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 6, 2015)

Paulie said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit (literally)!!!  I thought you were joking!
> ...


Lol they're not going to take up a roster space with a QB4 for the sake of "gadget goalline situations." 

But in all honesty, I wish Tebow the best.  He works hard.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 7, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


We'll see. It's chip kelly. When has he ever been mainstream?


----------



## Paulie (Jun 7, 2015)

To be honest though, I think the point of this is that he's going to compete with Barkley for the third spot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 7, 2015)

Paulie said:


> To be honest though, I think the point of this is that he's going to compete with Barkley for the third spot.



Isnt it hard to imagine though that Sanchez, a perennial and proven loser is considered a safe call for backup QB? 

I really think Tebow, IF he has improved as much as the talk coming out of the Eagles coaching staff suggest, Tebow is going to get the 2 spot.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 7, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest though, I think the point of this is that he's going to compete with Barkley for the third spot.
> ...


I his first two seasons Sanchez took the Jets to the AFC Championship game. 

Sanchez is a good backup, he can win if given the right people.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 7, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest though, I think the point of this is that he's going to compete with Barkley for the third spot.
> ...


Tebow has more to prove. Some good critiques of OTA action isn't exactly an indicator of anything. Sanchez kept them in the hunt last year. If not for a dismal secondary they probably made the playoffs again. Don't get me wrong though, I'm no fan of Sanchez. He's afraid to throw it deep and he makes poor passing choices when he has room to run it instead. Trust me, I hope I don't see him take the field this year.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 7, 2015)

Paulie said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


His signing probably has a lot to do with his deal.  The Eagles needed another quarterback and they got a bargain, a veteran quarterback, a one contract with no guarantees at a pay less than any veteran quarterback in the league.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 7, 2015)

The first string is injury prone, the second string can get rattled, a third and even a fourth string QB can be of help. Even if Barkley or Tebow get cut, they can call them back later in the season and the will know the Eagles offense.


----------



## fbj (Jun 7, 2015)

Cowboys still the best team in the NFC so it doesn't matter


----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> Cowboys still the best team in the NFC so it doesn't matter


----------



## fbj (Jun 8, 2015)

longknife said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboys still the best team in the NFC so it doesn't matter




What the fuck is so funny?


----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



If you think the Dallas Cowgirls have a chance, you need to make a quick visit to your shrink.


----------



## fbj (Jun 8, 2015)

longknife said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




I believe they still have the best QB in the division Mongo


----------



## Paulie (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Yeah ok. Romo is better than manning. Manning has 2 super bowl wins and tons of other playoff wins besides. 

Romo after 10 seasons in the league has a total of 6 playoff games and I believe only 1 win. Maybe 2?  That's pathetic.


----------



## fbj (Jun 8, 2015)

Paulie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



And retarded Eli has missed the playoffs 3 years in a row


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> Cowboys still the best team in the NFC so it doesn't matter



Dallas has not won a divisional play off game since the last time they won a Super Bowl which was decades ago. They got lucky last year and walked in on their knees with no one else showing up.

The NFC East is weak and Dallas is merely a the best of the mediocrity.


----------



## fbj (Jun 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboys still the best team in the NFC so it doesn't matter
> ...


----------



## Paulie (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


What's that got to do with romo?  Eli has already proven himself as a QB that can win. Romo has never proven shit.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> Cowboys still the best team in the NFC so it doesn't matter


----------



## fbj (Jun 8, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboys still the best team in the NFC so it doesn't matter




I meant to say NFC EAST


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




That's OK, it is entirely understandable how, after twenty five years of that retarded bastard Jerry Jones running the team (apologies to all retarded bastards out there for comparing them to JJ), just about all Cowboys fans are part schizoid, part delusional and part senile due to advanced mental degeneration. Those are simply the effects of trying to follow and take seriously all of JJ's bullshit for two and a half decades.


----------



## fbj (Jun 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Look, they will be 13-3 this upcoming season


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Maybe, but then again, Tony's fragile back might give up the ghost, then who is QB the rest of the year? The Pokes need a franchise QB, but JJ wants a suckup, not a great talent.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > T bow is religious, therefore I hate him...
> ...



Tebow does it because these are moments when huge audiences are paying attention.  I wouldn't care either if Tebow did his genuflections on the sideline after the play was over.  He is attempting to steal the glory of the game and  offer it to his make believe god at the moment most of that team's fans are celebrating.  Basically it is dishonest.  God wasn't out there making the big plays.  People are cheering for the team, not god's grace.  It would be no different if he pulled out a sign promoting a pizza franchise.

There is a reason why the NFL limits what can be put on a uniform or helmet.  They honor someone's passing or support of cancer but it is very rare the display is altered.  What it comes down to is it is not Tebow's call what the NFL glorifies.  He would need to have official NFL recognition and agreement to "advertise" his cause in the venue they own outright and completely.  That Pandora's Box will not be opened just for fanatic christiansi.  It's always a case of the christians expecting preferential treatmeant and priviledge. They are much like the jews who demand special consideration in our nation's foreign affairs.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Maybe being a suckup is not such a great trait.  If Wilson had bothered to review the personnel on that last play he was in on offense, he would have never thrown the ball.  He knew Lockett is a pussy.  Still, even with Lynch ready to carry all eleven Patriots into the end zone on his back, if necessary, Wilson followed through the consummate good soldier and team player on a horrible play call with that wimp Lockett the intended receiver. Even in the military a good soldier is not supposed to follow bad orders. The "I followed an direct order" excuse won't always cut it.


----------



## fbj (Jun 8, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...




If Tim Tebow was black he would not even be getting calls.    When a black guy is a QB he has to be GREAT!!

A white QB can be a backup for 15 years  LOL


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 8, 2015)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



He has been out of football for over two years.  Even in that relatively short time the game has passed him by.  He got his chance in Denver and Elway decided he was toast.  

Something interfered with Tebow's development as an NFL QB.  His play wasn't really all that bad considering the circumstances.  There must have been something that he was or wasn't doing off the field or during practices.  Denver's QB coaches probably could tell you exactly why Tebow didn't make it in the NFL.


----------



## fbj (Jun 8, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




My point is black men don';t get calls when they been out the league for two years


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 9, 2015)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Black QBs have been treated shabbily over the years.  Take Doug Baldwin's stint in Tampa Bay.

Doug Williams American football - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

" 
Williams was drafted in the first round (17th overall) of the 1978 NFL Draft, chosen by the Tampa Bay Buccaneers out of Grambling State University. The Bucs, who had never been to the playoffs before Williams arrived, went to the playoffs three times in four years and played in the 1979 NFC ChampionshipGame. Williams improved his completion percentage each year with the Bucs and was regarded as the heart and soul of the team.

Williams was the only starting African-American quarterback in the NFL at that time. During his tenure with the Buccaneers, Williams was only paid $120,000 a year—far and away the lowest salary for a starting quarterback in the league, and behind 12 backups. After the 1982 season, Williams asked for a $600,000 contract. Bucs owner Hugh Culverhouse refused to budge from his initial offer of $400,000 despite protests from coach John McKay. While Culverhouse's offer was still more than triple Williams' previous salary, he would have still been among the lowest-paid starters in the league. Feeling that Culverhouse wasn't paying him what a starter should earn, Williams bolted to the upstart United States Football League. The next year the Bucs went 2-14, and they would not make the playoffs again for 14 years until after the1997 season, and lost ten games in every season but one in that stretch. They would not have any real stability under center until the arrival of Trent Dilfer. Many Bucs fans blame Culverhouse's refusal to bend in the negotiations with Williams as a major factor. Culverhouse's willingness to let Williams get away over such a relatively small amount of money was seen as particularly insensitive, coming only months after Williams's wife Janice died of a brain tumor.[1][2]


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Tebows problem was he had a horrible looking form to his throwing, and it also affected his accuracy on mid and short range passes.

But it looks like it has largely been corrected, if CBS is to be believed.

Tim Tebow Is Improving Every Day CBS Philly

_PHILADELPHIA, PA (CBS) —_ _Tim Tebow is looking sharp. Maybe a little sharper than expected. His work with former Major League pitcher Tom __House
	
__ has sure spelled dividends. The lefty Tebow is throwing far better than he was two years ago, when he last played in the NFL.

The former Heisman Trophy winner could make the Eagles. The OTAs have aided him getting in additional reps.

“It’s a lot of work. It’s science, mechanics, and fundamentals. You go back to the basics and early teaching yoursel the process (of throwing a football again),” Tebow said to a media contigent on Monday at the Eagles’ OTAs at the NovaCare Complex. “It’s feet, it starts with your feet. There have been a bunch of pitchers out there with us, working on the same things. I feel a lot more __comfortable
	
__ throwing the ball. The ability to anticipate and ability to throw intermediate routes and get the ball out quicker. I feel comfortable with a lot of different things that I’m doing.”_


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 9, 2015)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Why do you people have to drag race into it?

And no matter how bad it might seem for black QBs it is nothing like the crap white running backs get, dude.

Face it, the Pokes suck now and you are just ranting and trying to change the subject.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Who are the "Pokes"?


----------



## fbj (Jun 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




Since you are not normal let me explain it to you.   That is a philly website and it's their job to sell HOPE to the local fans.    You are a stupid mutherfucker


----------



## fbj (Jun 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




He has a shitty sense of humor.    POKES is his nickname for the Cowboys


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 9, 2015)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It is a common nickname for 'cowboy' as in they poke cattle along the trail, etc.

And CBS is not a Philadelphia affiliate, numbnuts.


----------



## fbj (Jun 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




Mutherfucker the article says CBS PHILLY?    Log out asshole


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 9, 2015)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



We come into Dallas or wherever you all play this season.  It should be a real great game.  That sideline catch your receiver made on a twenty plus yard throw in the CLINK with just his toe nails in bounds was the difference in the game.  Fantastic play...I hate you. Your team will have it's hands full as no doubt it will be high lighted on the Hawks calendar.  We both have our share of weak opponents in our divisions.  I see both Dallas and Seattle in the playoffs no matter who wins in the reg season match up.  I would wish you good luck but you probably know I would be lying out of my ass.


----------



## fbj (Jun 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




12-4 mutherfucker.    Also we played the Pats without Tom Brady


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



 Somebody better tell CBS !!  

CBS Philly


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 9, 2015)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Oh please....Tavaris Jackson anyone......TN and Oakland tried the diversity QB pick and got burned ........


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 9, 2015)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Last years news.  Who cares?  This season the Seahawks are improved over that crappy team that lucked their way into the Super Bowl. 

We have a for real P/K returner which we didn't have last season.  He's been a well kept secret but his fastest 40 time was 4.21.  Maybe the fastest player in the  NFL.

Oh ya we still have Lynch and this new guy Graham or Cracker or something...maybe you've heard of him.


----------



## fbj (Jun 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




It says CBS Philly as clear as day which confirms the poster is blind and retarded


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 9, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Jackson just re-signed in the last couple of days.  He's no fool.  Make another couple of million for doing nothing and not getting injured.  Sweet!  He knows he's no Russell Wilson.  Not many are.  Wilson just has a talent for staying healthy and he is built like an RB.  Getting pushed out of bounds is about as bad as it gets for him.  Jackson's paycheck is about the easiest one to cash in the NFL. He's black and getting all the respect he needs.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 10, 2015)

fbj said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Just because they are in Philly does not mean that they are Eagles affiliates. Media make just as much money on sports teams by being critical as being supportive.

Stop being a moron.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 10, 2015)

Dallas will finish 10-6; Seattle 13-3.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 10, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Dallas will finish 10-6; Seattle 13-3.



It could work out that way, but sports seasons are stochastic and to make daring predictions like that before the pre-season even starts is hardly more than braggadocio, isn't it?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 10, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas will finish 10-6; Seattle 13-3.
> ...



Yeah braggadocio, why would it be that? 
It's just a guess, that's all. I would think everyone would know that.

Of the 32 NFL teams, those two are my least favorite and it is mainly because of their fans.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Meh, most predict that their team will win the SB, so kudos for being more objective.

I just think that there are way too many random events to make a useful prediction prior to the playoffs.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 11, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Niners are going to play at home and win in SB 50!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I like their QB Kaperachinicklerwatzhisnick. But the rest of them, I haven't cared much for them since Rice and Montana left.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 11, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I love the power running, hard nosed defense style they've played in recent years.  I'm afraid there is going to be a transition away from that now.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



A power running offense seems the perfect foil for the current NFL pass defense oriented defensive set ups.

The NFL metagame is so predictable that any club willing to play Moneyball and build around what they are likely to face has to do well, it would seem.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2015)

If you have a good running game it opens the offense to a lot more passing opportunities. The Dallas offense was much more productive last year as the running gaming opened up the passing lanes.


----------

